# Pinarello Paris photo



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Bike stripped, all parts gone onto my new Colnago EPS..............


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Where the Photo? Or is it an Invisible Paris!


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

What? No pic? This is so mean, it's torture!...And here I thought you cared! 
But I shouldn't take it too personally, eh? After all, the guys at the Colnago forum have been waiting for a pic of that other bike for a while too...
You're such a busy boy!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

the genie said:


> What? No pic? This is so mean, it's torture!...And here I thought you cared!
> But I shouldn't take it too personally, eh? After all, the guys at the Colnago forum have been waiting for a pic of that other bike for a while too...
> You're such a busy boy!



I did actually post he pic, but its vanished, I'll try again


----------

